

Learning isn’t fun. It was never fun. And it will never be fun. - amiune
http://hernan.amiune.com/blog/entry/learning-isnt-fun-it-was-never-fun-and-it-will-never-be-fun

======
tompko
Learning is the process of failing repeatedly in the pursuit of achieving
something until you finally succeed.

That sounds fine as a definition, but that doesn't imply learning can't be
fun. The "proof" provided seems to rely on "like" being binary, it falls down
because you may like succeeding so much that it outweighs the dislike of
failure, or you may like failing that little bit less each time. Having learnt
quite a few skills so far I can honestly say learning, even as defined above,
is fun.

